# Asus Maximus VI Gene - Unboxing & Close Look



## darklord (Nov 5, 2013)

Following in the footsteps of it's older siblings, Maximus VI Extreme & Maximus VI Formula, the Gene is the juniour member of the Asus Z87 ROG family.
Don't let the mATX form factor fool you, this little guy too has some serious fire power ​ 


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_1.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_2.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_3.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_4.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_5.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_6.jpg 

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_7.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_8.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_9.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_10.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_11.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_12.jpg

*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_13.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_14.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_15.jpg



*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_16.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_17.jpg *i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Maximus%20VI%20Gene/th_18.jpg​
*
Specifications - *

·    *CPU*

Intel® Socket 1150 for 4[SUP]th[/SUP] Generation Core™ i7/Core™ i5/Core™ i3/Pentium®/Celeron® Processors 
Supports Intel® 22 nm CPU
Supports Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 
* The Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 support depends on the CPU types.
* Refer to www.asus.com for CPU support list

·    *Chipset*

Intel® Z87

·    *Memory*

4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 3000(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2600(O.C.)/2500(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory 
Dual Channel Memory Architecture 
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs. 
* Refer to www.asus.com for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).

·    *Graphic*

Integrated Graphics Processor 
- Supports HDMI with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 2560 x 1600 @ 60 Hz
Supports Intel® InTru™ 3D, Quick Sync Video, Clear Video HD Technology, Insider™

·         Multi-GPU Support

Supports NVIDIA® Quad-GPU SLI™ Technology 
Supports AMD Quad-GPU CrossFireX™ Technology

·         Expansion Slots

2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8) 
1 x PCIe 2.0 x4 
1 x mini-PCIe 2.0 x1 *[SUP]1[/SUP]

·    *Storage*

*Intel® Z87 chipset : **[SUP]2[/SUP]
6 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
*Intel® Z87 chipset : *
1 x M.2 (NGFF) Socket 2 on mPCIe Combo II expansion card(s), black
Support M.2 (NGFF) Type 2242 SSD card (22mm x 42mm), Support PCI express 2.0 x1 and SATA 6Gb/s standards
*ASMedia® ASM1061 controller : **[SUP]4[/SUP]
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red

·    *LAN*

Intel® I217V, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)

·    *Audio*

ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
- High quality 115 dB SNR stereo playback output (Line-out at rear) and 104 dB SNR recording input (Line-in)
*Audio Feature :*
- SupremeFX Shielding™ Technology
- ELNA premium audio capacitors
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
- Sonic Radar
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

·         USB Ports

*Intel® Z87 chipset :* *[SUP]5[/SUP]
4 x USB 3.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, blue, 2 at mid-board)
*Intel® Z87 chipset :* *[SUP]6[/SUP]
8 x USB 2.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, black, 4 at mid-board)
*ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller :* 
4 x USB 3.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, blue)

·         ROG Exclusive Features

*mPCIe Combo II (mPCIe/M.2 combo card)*
*Extreme Engine Digi+ III :*
- 8 + 2 phase power design
- NexFET™ Power Block MOSFET
- 60A BlackWing Chokes
- 10K Black Metallic Capacitors
*ProbeIt*
*UEFI BIOS features :*
- ROG BIOS Print
- GPU.DIMM Post
- Tweakers' Paradise
- ROG SSD Secure Erase
*ROG RAMDisk*
*GameFirst II*
*Extreme Tweaker*

·         Special Features

*ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 4 with 4-Way Optimization :*
- The tuning key perfectly consolidates ASUS-exclusive DIGI+ Power Control, TPU, EPU, and Fan Xpert 2 optimize the digital power setting, system performance, power saving and whole system cooling configuration
*CPU Level Up*
*ASUS Exclusive Features* :
- USB BIOS Flashback
- MemOK!
- AI Suite 3
- Ai Charger+
- USB Charger+ 
- USB 3.0 Boost
- Disk Unlocker
*ASUS EZ DIY :*
- ASUS O.C. Profile
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 
- ASUS EZ Flash 2 
*ASUS Q-Design :*
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS Q-Code
- ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
- ASUS Q-Slot
- ASUS Q-DIMM 
- ASUS Q-Connector
*Overclocking Protection :*
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

·         Operating System Support

Windows® 8.1 
Windows® 8 
Windows® 7

·    *Back I/O Ports*

1 x HDMI
1 x LAN (RJ45) port(s)
6 x USB 3.0 (blue)
4 x USB 2.0 
1 x Optical S/PDIF out
6 x Audio jack(s)
1 x Clear CMOS button(s)
1 x ROG Connect On/ Off switch(es)

·    *Internal I/O Ports*

1 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 2 USB 3.0 port(s) 
2 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 2.0 port(s)
1 x TPM connector(s) 
8 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) 
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s) 
3 x Chassis Fan connector(s) 
1 x S/PDIF out header(s)
1 x 8-pin EATX 12 V Power connector
1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
1 x Front panel audio connector(s) (AAFP)
1 x System panel(s) 
1 x DirectKey Button(s)
1 x DRCT header(s)
1 x MemOK! button(s)
10 x ProbeIt Measurement Points
1 x LN2 Mode header(s)
1 x Power-on button(s)
1 x Reset button(s)
1 x ROG extension (ROG_EXT) header(s)
1 x mPCIe Combo II connector(s)

·    *Accessories*

User's manual
I/O Shield
6 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
1 x SLI bridge(s)
1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1) 
1 x 12 in 1 ROG Cable Label(s)
1 x mPCIe Combo II expansion card(s)
1 x ROG Door Hanger(s)

·    *BIOS*

64Mb UEFI AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.7, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI5.0a Multi-Language BIOS

·    *Manageability*

WfM 2.0, DMI 2.7, WOL by PME, PXE

·    *Support Disc*

Drivers
ROG GameFirst II
ROG RAMDisk
ROG CPU-Z
ROG Mem TweakIt
Kaspersky® Anti-Virus
DAEMON Tools Pro Standard
ASUS WebStorage
ASUS Utilities

·    *Form Factor*

mATX Form Factor 
9.6 inch x 9.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm )

·    * Note*

*1: 1 x mini-PCI Express 2.0 x1 slot on mPCIe Combo II expansion card
*2: SATA 6Gb/s port 5 will be disabled when M.2 slot on mPCIe Combo II is in use.
*3: The supported functions depends on the CPU installed.
*4: These SATA ports are for data hard drives only. ATAPI devices are not supported.
*5: Support ASUS USB 3.0 Boost, UASP standard on the Intel native USB 3.0 is only supported under Windows® 8.
*6: 2 x USB2.0 ports at mid-board shares with ROG extension (ROG_EXT) port.



*Specifications Source

Test Sample Courtesy : Asus India

Thanks,
Amey*


----------



## pavluv (Nov 5, 2013)

how much were you able to overclock with this motherboard via air or water cooling?


----------



## darklord (Nov 5, 2013)

Still to test it, will report back once done


----------



## pavluv (Nov 6, 2013)

Does it come with a price tag?


----------



## darklord (Dec 7, 2013)

pavluv said:


> Does it come with a price tag?



Ofcource it does. Last I heard, it was retailing anywhere around 16.5-17k.


----------

